# Regex HTML Tag und Inhalt löschen



## eQual (11. Aug 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich versuche gerade mit regex alle Script Tags und deren Inhalte in meiner HTML Datei zu löschen.
Dazu verwende ich bisher folgenden Code:


```
String news2 = incomingHTML.replaceAll("<SCRIPT[^>]*>|</SCRIPT>", "");
```
Nur ist das Problem dass sich damit dieses Resultat ergibt:

<SCRIPT something>somecode</SCRIPT>

-> somecode

also ist der Inhalt noch vorhanden was nich in Ordnung ist.
Denke ich einfach nur zu weit oder bin ich zu blöd/ zu müde?

Grüsse


----------



## Michael... (11. Aug 2010)

```
String htmlText = "<html><SCRIPT>script\ncode</SCRIPT>sonstigertext<SCRIPT>scriptcode</SCRIPT></html>";
System.out.println(htmlText.replaceAll("<SCRIPT>(.|\\s)*?</SCRIPT>", ""));
```
Wobei hier die Script Tags genau so ausschauen müssen.


----------



## eQual (11. Aug 2010)

Danke schonmal aber die ganzen Parameter im Script Tag müssen auch weg...


----------



## Michael... (11. Aug 2010)

dann muss man das im RegEx vorhalten:

```
replaceAll("<SCRIPT.*?>(.|\\s)*?</SCRIPT>", ""));
```


----------



## eQual (11. Aug 2010)

OK hat funktioniert, Danke!


----------

